# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Infeksioni ne miter?

## Vinjol

me falni qe po ju pyes  po infeksioni ne qafen e mitres nga se vjen nga kontakti me nji djale tjeter apo nga infeksioni  i marre ne banjot  tona ne shqiperi te <<>>  pres mendimin tuaj

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

assassin, fute kete teme tek mjeku per ju dhe ndoshta te kthen ndonje pergjigje. ketu aha, s'besoj te gjesh odiencen e duhur.

----------


## shkodrane82

Cervical dysplasia eshte termi qe e pershkruan semundjen ne qafen e mitres e cila eshte pjesa e poshtme e mitres.
Ndonje rrezik qe mund te vine nga kjo gje nuk ka, por nqs lihet e patrajtuar mund te kete ndonje shenje para kancerore.
I duhet 10 vite ose me shume qe cervical dysplasia te kthehet ne cancer te qafes se mitres.
E vetmja menyre dhe me efikase per ta gjetur kete semundje eshte Pap smear e cila ju behet grave dhe vajzave nje here ne vit ne Usa sa per ne vende tjera nuk di gje.
Jane disa shkaqe qe te cojne ne krijimin e ketij infeksioni
te cilat jane: Maredhenie seksuale me shume partnere, pirja e cigares, HPV ose HIV., dhe oral kontraceptive.
Kjo ishte vetem si nje overview nqs ke deshire te dish me shume dhe me gjate me trego do te pergatis nje material me te gjate.....

----------


## BRADYKININ

> _Postuar më parë nga shkodrane82_ 
> *Cervical dysplasia eshte termi qe e pershkruan semundjen ne qafen e mitres e cila eshte pjesa e poshtme e mitres.
> Ndonje rrezik qe mund te vine nga kjo gje nuk ka, por nqs lihet e patrajtuar mund te kete ndonje shenje para kancerore.
> I duhet 10 vite ose me shume qe cervical dysplasia te kthehet ne cancer te qafes se mitres.
> E vetmja menyre dhe me efikase per ta gjetur kete semundje eshte Pap smear e cila ju behet grave dhe vajzave nje here ne vit ne Usa sa per ne vende tjera nuk di gje.
> Jane disa shkaqe qe te cojne ne krijimin e ketij infeksioni
> te cilat jane: Maredhenie seksuale me shume partnere, pirja e cigares, HPV ose HIV., dhe oral kontraceptive.
> Kjo ishte vetem si nje overview nqs ke deshire te dish me shume dhe me gjate me trego do te pergatis nje material me te gjate.....*


Hmmmm, me sa di une, CERVICITIS eshte inflamacion/infeksion ne qafen e mitres. CERVICAL DYSPLASIA eshte nje faze prekanceroze si rezultat i infektimit me HPV.

Assassins, nese dikush ka infeksion te qafes se mitres, shkaku kryesor jane maredheniet seksuale e jo banjot e papasterta apo dicka tjeter.  Shkaqet jane bakteriale (Chlamydia, Gonorrhea); virusale (Human Papilloma Virus 16, 18; Herpes) dhe keto jane organizma qe transmetohen nepermjet maredhenieve seksuale.

Ne pjesen derrmuese te rasteve, shkaku kryesor eshte Human Papilloma Virus (HPV). Pacientja mund te mos kete asnje lloj simptome, por zakonisht prezanton me gjakderdhje, me dhimbje ne zonen perkatese, apo dhe yellow discharge (leng i verdhe).

Sic e tha dhe Shkodranja, Pap smear eshte nje test qe u rekomandohet te gjithe femrave mbi moshen 18 vjec ose me pare nese jane aktive, sepse me ane te ketij testi zbulohen qeliza abnormale te qafes se mitres. Zakonisht kur mjeku scrapes (merr pak substance ne ate zone) ndodh gjakosje.

Ky Pap Smear test eshte shume i sakte ne shumicen e rasteve por mund te kete dhe gabime nga kontaminimi i pllakes se xhamit ku eshte specimeni. Prandaj, nese pap smear eshte pozitiv, mjeku e fton pacientin per nje vizite tjeter ku i ben nje procedure qe quhet Colposcopy. Ky eshte nje aparat qe lidhet me televizorin (qe ta egzaminoje me mire zonen) dhe qafa e mitres lyhet me acetic acid (uthull  :buzeqeshje:  Nese zona behet e bardhe menjehere pas aplikimit, atehere pacientja ka infektim me HPV dhe ka kaluar ne ate faze qe quhet CERVICAL DYSPLASIA.

Kjo eshte shume e keqe sepse eshte faza pre-kanceroze. Menjehere pastaj duhet bere nje si tip procedure qe quhet CONIZATION (eshte me rreze lazer) qe ti shkaterroje te gjitha qelizat abnormale.

S'jam dakort me Shkodranen qe thote qe s'ka problem per kancer sepse CERVICAL DYSPLASIA eshte drite e kuqe per mjekun gjinekollog sepse po arriti ne kancer, pacientja ka shume pak shanse shpetimi. 
Po te kujtohet filmi EVITA, EVA PERON vdiq nga CERVICAL CANCER, megjithese mjeku qe beri operacionin ishte nje nga me te miret ne USA.

Tani, kush eshte mjekimi per CERVICITIS?
Varet se me cfare eshte infektuar ajo. Nese eshte bacterie, atehere pacientit i keshillohet DOXYCYCLINE (nje ilac ne familjen e tetraciklinave)
Nese eshte virus, atehere s'ka sherim sepse do ta kete gjithmone virusin por pacientit i jipet ACYCLOVIR qe ti ule kohen qe virusi eshte aktiv.

Gjithashtu dhe partneri i saj duhet te mjekohet sepse perndryshe organizmi infektues s'do te zhdukej.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Assassins,

Ndoshta tingellova keq kur thashe se mjeku konsideron maredheniet seksuale si shkak kryesor te infeksionit ne miter. Megjithese kjo eshte e vertete ne afro 99.9% te rasteve, nje perqindje shume e vogel mund te jete si shkak i infektimit nga mungesa e higjenes (banjove qe kishe permendur ti). Kjo zakonisht vjen nga bakteriet qe jane ne fecen e pacientit (E. Coli) dhe perhapja e tyre ne ate zone gjate procesit te fshirjes me leter higjenike. Pacientes ne fillim i shkaktohet Vaginitis (inflamacion) dhe me pas ky infeksion ngjitet deri ne qafen e mitres (cervicitis).

Thjesht, menyra e vetme per te zbuluar shkakun e ketij infeksioni eshte marrja e nje kulture te vogel dhe pastaj laboratori te thote se kush eshte pathogjeni. Dhe sic e kam permendur me pare, disa nga keto pathogjene transmetohen vetem nepermjet maredhenieve seksuale.

Dhe nje sqarim tjeter se ndoshta s'u shpreha qarte se isha me nxitim me pare. Asnje nga pathogjenet nuk shkakton cancer pervec HPV, ok?

Oh ja dhe nje kuriozitet interesant per ata qe jane ne fushen e mjekesise ne lidhje me HPV dhe menyren si ky virus shkakton CERVICAL DYSPLASIA ne qafen e mitres.

Shkurt, organizmi yne ka dy gjene kryesore qe merren me kontrollimin e DNA ne piken e kalimit nga faza G1-->S (faza e dublikimit te DNAse). Keto dy "portiere" jane Retinoblastoma ne kromozomin e 13 dhe p 53 ne kromozomin e 17. Nese dicka shkon gabim me keto dy gjene, atehere DNA do kaloje e pakontrolluar ne fazen S, duke shkaktuar kryesisht kancere (Li Fraumeni syndrome apo dhe Osteogenic Carcinoma).

HPV i bllokon te dy keto portiere (faktoret E6 & E7) duke e lene DNA te kaloje e pakontrolluar ne dogane  :buzeqeshje:  Dhe si rrjedhim ka zhvillim abnormal te qelizave te cervixit.

----------


## shkodrane82

Well te lumte per kete shpjegim kaq te mire dhe te hollesishem qe ke dhene une thjesht po trajtoja nje semundje qe mund
te jete ne qafen e mitres, dhe ajo qe mbaja mend nga shkolla
ishte kjo por mbas nje kerkimi qe bera tashi, dhe pas kesaj qe lexova nga ju e kuptova qe behej fjale per Premalignant te 
mitres ajo qe une thashe, por gjithsesi thnx per verejtjen..!

----------


## Vinjol

sepse behet fjale per ish te dashuren time  te parenapo te dyten

----------


## Vajzaklasike

Coje grune ose dashnoren ke doktori edhe maroi kjo pune. Edhe as mos pyt e mos u boj injorant  si ato gocat qe prishnin virgjerine pa dashje me shkopin e banjes qe e vinin naten per te mos lene minjte te hynin.
Kur partneri/ja ka infeksione ajo dihet qe vjen si rrjedhoje e pasjes se partnereve ne kohen e shkuar.
Put a CONDOM on, mos i zej bese njeriu. As gruse e as burrit nuk i zehet bese sot.

----------

